# What parts fail in the 2.7 tt pcv system?



## nmaranta (Mar 19, 2009)

i got valve cover gaskets leaking and oil in the intercoolers and intake pipes leading to the pcv inlet tube. what usually fails on the p.o.s. pcv systems on these 2.7 tt motors?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: What parts fail in the 2.7 tt pcv system? (nmaranta)*

Any of the valves and plastic hoses can fail in the PCV Spider Hose assembly.
Consider a new PCV assembly and new vented oil cap. In cold climates be sure to get the insulated version http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The bottom connection can be a PITA.


----------



## StevenHall (Jul 10, 2009)

What are the part #s for the PVC system??


----------

